# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Joukkoliikenne uutenavuotena

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Nak

Hsl on tarkentanut uutta yötaksa käytäntöä




> Muutos tulee voimaan 2. tammikuuta klo 2.00. Uudenvuodenyönä noudatetaan siis vielä nykyistä käytäntöä eli klo 2:n jälkeen kyytiin noustessaan pitää ostaa joko kerta- tai arvolippu.


 :Laughing:  Vielä kun pystyy, niin niistetään viimeisetkin pennit väärin perustein ihmisiltä, kun tiedetään, että ihmisiä on paljon liikkeellä...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vielä kun pystyy, niin niistetään viimeisetkin pennit väärin perustein ihmisiltä, kun tiedetään, että ihmisiä on paljon liikkeellä...


Todennäköisemmin syynä on vain se, että virallisesti joukkoliikennevuorokausi vaihtuu vasta 4:30 eli 1.1. klo 2:00 on vielä vuoden 2012 puolta, ja tässä oletuksessa on vain pitäydytty. Asiaa tuskin on enempää edes mietitty. Itse olisin kyllä lähtenyt rakentamaan asiasta viestintää kampanjahenkisemmin "Uuden vuoden vietosta kotiin kausilipulla". Uusi vuosi on juuri hyvä hetki vähän korostaa asioiden vaihtumista. Tämä kaikki menetetään nyt, kun se alkaakin tylsästi vasta 2.1. (tai siis 1.1. jälkeisenä yönä).

----------


## Nak

Olet oikeassa, enpä ajatellutkaan että pitäisihän laitteiden käydä päivittymässä 24.00 jälkeen varikolla. Tai siis 4.30 jälkeen  :Wink: 

Myöskin lippuja saa vanhaan hintaan bussista niin kauan kun bussi pysyy kaukana varikosta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olet oikeassa, enpä ajatellutkaan että pitäisihän laitteiden käydä päivittymässä 24.00 jälkeen varikolla. Tai siis 4.30 jälkeen


Eihän se varsinainen syy ole, koska voisihan se sen tehdä jo lähtiessään liikenteeseen 31.12. Jollei muita hintoja haluta tuolle päivälle muuttaa kuin yötaksaa, pitäisi toki kai hintapäivitys tehdä kahteen kertaan. Ellei sitten ohjelmisto ole niin viisas, että sinne voi ajaa päivityksiä etukäteen odottamaan, tai ehdollisia hintoja tyyliin "jos päiväys tämä, hinta tämä, muuten tämä". Minusta tuollainen olisi ihan perusjuttuja, mutta en tiedä mitä Buscomin valmistajat ovat ajatelleet. LIJ 2014 toivottavasti tuo ne viimeistään.

----------


## zige94

> Eihän se varsinainen syy ole, koska voisihan se sen tehdä jo lähtiessään liikenteeseen 31.12. Jollei muita hintoja haluta tuolle päivälle muuttaa kuin yötaksaa, pitäisi toki kai hintapäivitys tehdä kahteen kertaan. Ellei sitten ohjelmisto ole niin viisas, että sinne voi ajaa päivityksiä etukäteen odottamaan, tai ehdollisia hintoja tyyliin "jos päiväys tämä, hinta tämä, muuten tämä". Minusta tuollainen olisi ihan perusjuttuja, mutta en tiedä mitä Buscomin valmistajat ovat ajatelleet. LIJ 2014 toivottavasti tuo ne viimeistään.


Niin siis ovatko muutkin uudet hinnat voimassa jo 1.1. klo 00:00 alkaen, vai vasta joukkoliikennepäivän päätyttyä 4:30?

----------


## Karosa

> Niin siis ovatko muutkin uudet hinnat voimassa jo 1.1. klo 00:00 alkaen, vai vasta joukkoliikennepäivän päätyttyä 4:30?


Vasta joukkoliikennepäivän päätyttyä 4:30 jälkeen, ellei varikolla jo ennen lähtöä päivitetä laitetta.

----------


## zige94

> Vasta joukkoliikennepäivän päätyttyä 4:30 jälkeen, ellei varikolla jo ennen lähtöä päivitetä laitetta.


Eihän tässä nyt voi olla mitään järkeä. Kyllähän sen nyt pitää olla säännöllinen eli että 1.1. liikenteen alkamisesta alkaen kaikissa liikennevälineissä, tai 1.1. heti klo 00:00 alkaen kaikissa liikennevälineissä.

----------


## killerpop

> Vasta joukkoliikennepäivän päätyttyä 4:30 jälkeen, ellei varikolla jo ennen lähtöä päivitetä laitetta.


Päättyy joukkoliikennepäivä, tai ei, voisi toki kysyä, onko sallittua periä taksoja 9% alvin mukaan enää 1.1.2013 klo 00:00 ja sen jälkeen. Vaikka HSL keksisi reilut taksansa uudenvuodenyölle, pitäisi tuo 10% alv periä silti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Päättyy joukkoliikennepäivä, tai ei, voisi toki kysyä, onko sallittua periä taksoja 9% alvin mukaan enää 1.1.2013 klo 00:00 ja sen jälkeen. Vaikka HSL keksisi reilut taksansa uudenvuodenyölle, pitäisi tuo 10% alv periä silti.


Sehän riippuu myös siitä, minkä ALV:n HSL valtiolle tilittää. HSL:hän voi 1.1.2013 klo 0:00 jälkeisistä lipuista tilittää 10 % ALV:n mukaan, ihan veloitetusta hinnasta riippumatta. Tämän jälkeen ongelma on ainoastaan siinä, että myydyissä kertalipuissa on ALV:stä tulostettuna väärä informaatio. Nekin varmasti kyllä kelpaavat verottajalle 10 % ALV:n arvosta, koska niissä on aikaleima 2013 vuoden puolella.

Ongelma on siis joka tapauksessa lähinnä HSL:n kirjanpitäjän ja verottajan välinen, ei matkustajan ja HSL:n.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sehän riippuu myös siitä, minkä ALV:n HSL valtiolle tilittää. HSL:hän voi 1.1.2013 klo 0:00 jälkeisistä lipuista tilittää 10 % ALV:n mukaan, ihan veloitetusta hinnasta riippumatta. Tämän jälkeen ongelma on ainoastaan siinä, että myydyissä kertalipuissa on ALV:stä tulostettuna väärä informaatio. Nekin varmasti kyllä kelpaavat verottajalle 10 % ALV:n arvosta, koska niissä on aikaleima 2013 vuoden puolella.
> 
> Ongelma on siis joka tapauksessa lähinnä HSL:n kirjanpitäjän ja verottajan välinen, ei matkustajan ja HSL:n.


Uskoisin kyllä että verottaja ei tykkää ollenkaan, jos lipuissa lukee eri vero-% kuin mikä tilitetään. Ja tilittää pitää virallinen voimassa oleva vero-%, joka käsittääkseni muuttuu puolilta öin. Lippu on virallinen tosite, ei siinä voi lukea ihan mitä sattuu. Yleensäkään tekosyyksi ei kelpaa, että "kun meidän tietojärjestelmä ei taivu laskemaan näitä veroja oikein"...

Mutta joo, ongelma ei ole matkustajan vaan HSL:n. Katsotaan nyt miten päättävät tuon ratkaista. Kyllähän yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla, että jos lippua ei pystytä teknisestä syystä myymään sillä tavoin että se on verottajankin mielestä OK, niin voisivat päästää kaikki matkustamaan loppuyön ilmaiseksi, kunnes toivottavasti viimeistään aamuun mennessä saavat ajettua päivityksensä järjestelmiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Uskoisin kyllä että verottaja ei tykkää ollenkaan, jos lipuissa lukee eri vero-% kuin mikä tilitetään. Ja tilittää pitää virallinen voimassa oleva vero-%, joka käsittääkseni muuttuu puolilta öin. Lippu on virallinen tosite, ei siinä voi lukea ihan mitä sattuu.


Eihän verottajaa kiinnosta kuin tosite, jonka se saa käsiinsä tai jota se potentiaalisesti voisi tarvita joskus käsissään. Yksityishenkilölle, joka ei rahojaan halua firman veloitukseen laittaa, on ihan sama mikä ALV siihen on painettu. Niille, jotka sen 1.1. klo 0:00-4:30 joukkoliikenteellä matkustaessaan haluavat laittaa, voinee HSL tehdä uudenkin kuitin oikein tiedoin. Omaan kirjanpitoonsa HSL:n myymistä kertalipuista ei kuitenkaan jää mitään paperitositteita.

HSL on toki voinut selvittää asian etukäteenkin verottajan kanssa. Verottajalla lienee mahdollisuus antaa poikkeus myydä lippuja 9 % alv:llä tuon muutaman tunnin ajan tai sitten arvioverottaa puuttuva osuus. Asiaa voinee HSL:ltä kysyäkin.

Muistetaankohan asia taksien taksamittareissa? Niistä todennäköisemmin jokin liikematka päättyy vielä alv-vähennykseen.

----------


## Dakkus

Ainakin VR:n lipunmyyntilaitteet siirtyvät myymään liput uuden ALV:n mukaan klo 00:00. Myös HSL-liput. Olisi kummaa, jos katkamorttikoneet eivät toimisi samoin. Yötaksan olemassaolo osoittaa, että laitteet osaavat muunnella lipun hintaa kellonajan mukaan.

----------


## zige94

> Ainakin VR:n lipunmyyntilaitteet siirtyvät myymään liput uuden ALV:n mukaan klo 00:00. Myös HSL-liput. Olisi kummaa, jos katkamorttikoneet eivät toimisi samoin. Yötaksan olemassaolo osoittaa, että laitteet osaavat muunnella lipun hintaa kellonajan mukaan.


Niin siis 00:00 alkaen lipussa näkyy uusi ALV prosentti? (ainakaan käyttämissäni Hki - Hämeenlinna taajiksissa) Lipun hinnathan eivät VR:n omissa lipuissa näytä muuttuvan. HSL-liput kallistuvat VR:llä klo 00:00 uuteen hintaan, vai?

----------


## chauffer

> Ainakin VR:n lipunmyyntilaitteet siirtyvät myymään liput uuden ALV:n mukaan klo 00:00. Myös HSL-liput. Olisi kummaa, jos katkamorttikoneet eivät toimisi samoin. Yötaksan olemassaolo osoittaa, että laitteet osaavat muunnella lipun hintaa kellonajan mukaan.


Kyllä ne Vr:n matkakortinlukijat junan eteisissä oletettavasti toimivat samalla tavalla kuin busseissa Buscomit, eli jossain on keskusyksikkö joka vaatii varikkotiedonsiirron, vasta silloin uudet hintatiedot siirtyvät laitteisiin. Konduktöörien lipunmyyntilaitteen periaatteesta en tiedä mitään, siihen en siis puutu. Mutta busseissa uudet hintatiedot päivittyvät autoihin varikolla, ja sielläkin vain, jos ehtii tehdä tiedonsiirrot loppuun asti. Toisinsanoen joissakin busseissa voi vielä 1.1. olla vanhat hintatiedot buscomeissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä ne Vr:n matkakortinlukijat junan eteisissä oletettavasti toimivat samalla tavalla kuin busseissa Buscomit --


Mutta tarkoittaako Dakkus VR:n lipunmyyntilaitteilla niitä junien eteisen laitteita vai junamaatteja? Tai ylipäätään kaikkia VR:n myyntilaitteita, muttei HSL:n?

----------


## chauffer

> Ainakin VR:n lipunmyyntilaitteet siirtyvät myymään liput uuden ALV:n mukaan klo 00:00. Myös HSL-liput. Olisi kummaa, jos katkamorttikoneet eivät toimisi samoin. Yötaksan olemassaolo osoittaa, että laitteet osaavat muunnella lipun hintaa kellonajan mukaan.





> Mutta tarkoittaako Dakkus VR:n lipunmyyntilaitteilla niitä junien eteisen laitteita vai junamaatteja? Tai ylipäätään kaikkia VR:n myyntilaitteita, muttei HSL:n?


No juu, sitä en tiedä mutta takerruin tuohon matkakorttikoneet(joka oli hiukan väärin kirjoitettu)  :Laughing:  , oletin että tarkoittaisi Hsl:n buscom-etälukijaa...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No juu, sitä en tiedä mutta takerruin tuohon matkakorttikoneet(joka oli hiukan väärin kirjoitettu)  , oletin että tarkoittaisi Hsl:n buscom-etälukijaa...


Niin, sillä Dakkus tarkoitti siis niitä muita laitteita kuin VR:n lipunmyyntilaitteita.

----------


## chauffer

> Niin, sillä Dakkus tarkoitti siis niitä muita laitteita kuin VR:n lipunmyyntilaitteita.


Anteeksi sanamuoto virheeni...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Anteeksi sanamuoto virheeni...


En minä mihinkään sanamuotovirheisiin viitannut. Mutta siis, jotta olemme samassa tulkinnassa: Puhuimme alun perinkin kaikista HSL:n matkakorttilukulaitteista, emme vain junissa olevista. Dakkus vertaili niiden toimintaa VR:n omiin lipunmyyntilaitteisiin (joihin ne HSL:n matkakorttilaitteet eivät kuulu).

Mutta uudet taksat totta kai täytyy varikolla ajaa sisään. Niin juniin kuin busseihin ja ratikoihinkin. Mutta kysymys silti kuuluu, voidaanko näin tehdä etukäteen vai vasta juuri taksojen vaihtuessa.

On kyllä outoa, jos matkakorttilaitteisiin tosiaan voidaan ohjelmoida yötaksa vaihtumaan kellonajan mukaan, muttei uusia taksoja vaihtumaan päivämäärän ja kellonajan mukaan. On se toki mahdollista, mutta kuulostaa - sanoisinko kohteliaasti - jännittävältä suunnitteluratkaisulta.

----------


## tlajunen

En tiedä onko tämä aiheen kannalta relevanttia, mutta käsittääkseni junien eteisissä olevat lukijat (tai niiden keskusyksiköt, mitkälie) ovat yhteydessä radioteitse ulkomaailmaan joka kerta kun juna saapuu Helsinkiin. Ilmeisesti tyhjentävät ainakin puskurimuistinsa tässä vaiheessa.

En tiedä, onko yhteys kaksisuuntainen, eli pystyisikö tässä vaiheessa syöttämään vehkeisiin uusia hintatietoja.

----------


## chauffer

> En minä mihinkään sanamuotovirheisiin viitannut. Mutta siis, jotta olemme samassa tulkinnassa: Puhuimme alun perinkin kaikista HSL:n matkakorttilukulaitteista, emme vain junissa olevista. Dakkus vertaili niiden toimintaa VR:n omiin lipunmyyntilaitteisiin (joihin ne HSL:n matkakorttilaitteet eivät kuulu).
> 
> Mutta uudet taksat totta kai täytyy varikolla ajaa sisään. Niin juniin kuin busseihin ja ratikoihinkin. Mutta kysymys silti kuuluu, voidaanko näin tehdä etukäteen vai vasta juuri taksojen vaihtuessa.


Sen tiedän että buscomeihin taksat voidaan toki ajaa etukäteen mutta mahdollisuutta siihen että ne muuttuisivat kellonajan mukaan, ei ole. Eli taksat muuttuisivat heti kun tieto autoon siirretään...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sen tiedän että buscomeihin taksat voidaan toki ajaa etukäteen mutta mahdollisuutta siihen että ne muuttuisivat kellonajan mukaan, ei ole. Eli taksat muuttuisivat heti kun tieto autoon siirretään...


Ei se silloin tarkoita etukäteen ajamista. Etukäteen tarkoittaa nimenomaan, että siirretään ennen muutosta, ei muutoksen tapahtuessa.

Mutta kuten sanottu, se yötaksakin vaihtuu päälle kellonajan mukaan. Eli mahdollisuus on, toisin kuin väität.

----------


## Nak

Kampissa (l. 46:n kohdalla niin, että näin sen bussista) oli muuten mainos tästä yötaksa muutoksesta. Siinä oli kuun kuva, ja siinä luki jotain "älä jää kuutamolle" tms. Ja pienellä ala reunassa, että kausilipulla pääsee ilman lisämaksua yötaksan aikana vuoden 2013 alusta alkaen. Eli ei että vasta 2.1 alkaen  :Very Happy:

----------

